# Question for my fellow Canucks:



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

Where are the best places to get some nice wood for projects? Especially in the Montreal area....or even online...


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I've ordered lumber from Wall lumber and they have a nice select, and it also arrives in good condition. Check out the link: http://www.walllumber.com/default.asp


----------

